# Sidewalker lookign for job in michigan



## adam5557 (Feb 27, 2005)

Hey guys if anyone needs a shoveler for this winter let me know. I have experience with snowblowers and have worked as a shoveler before. I am from the birmingham area and am willing to travel a reasonable amount.thanks.adam


----------



## C&C Quality (Oct 23, 2006)

do you have transportation email me with your info [email protected]


----------



## Snowman19 (Sep 30, 2006)

How old are you? And how far are you willing to travel?


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

I could use you at Ford Field if you were willing to meet a truck somewhere.


----------



## Lynch & Sons Landscapin (Sep 5, 2006)

*Help Needed*

I need some reliable people in Novi. Lots of hours, $15/hour. See the thread I started (Shovelers needed in Novi) for details including my #.


----------



## Lynch & Sons Landscapin (Sep 5, 2006)

*Old Thread*

Just realized we are all responding to a post from 2005...... :crying:


----------



## adam5557 (Feb 27, 2005)

haha just saw my thread.. i am almost positive i will be subbing for elite irrigation,if that doesnt come through all call one of you up,but id rather be plowing.


----------

